# arganil



## Rachel55

Hi can anyone tell me what Arganil is like please? We are hoping to visit it this month as there is a plot of land we would like to view. We will of course check out the area when we are there, but would be nice to know anything about it from the town, whats there the history, or any good websites that have this kind of info on. Many thanks


----------



## canoeman

This is Camara Web site always useful to look at Autarquia de Arganil I always thought Arganil a bit in the middle of nowhere, so quite a lot of travelling to get anywhere or doing anything.
That's not to say it isn't nice just tucked away

p.s. their also on Facebook and twitter so gives another view


----------



## wink

I visited Arganil in the summer and as Canoeman say's, "it's in the middle of nowhere" and although pleasant there didn't seem much there of interest. Have a look at Vila Nova de Poiares, Miranda do Corvo and Lousa, all larger with more amenities and closer to the provincial capital, the university city of Coimbra.


----------



## travelling-man

Here's another vote for it being a little in the middle of nowhere. I'm not suggesting it's a dump or anything just that it's a bit bland & also not the easiest place to get to or from.


----------



## Rachel55

Thanks everyone, I shall look into the info you have given me .


----------



## santaanita

i live 20k from arganil but rarely go there find it uninteresting but thats only my view others i know go there for the market on a thursday which is ok


----------



## Rachel55

Arganil seems to be about an hour away from Coimbra. Is this right and the roads on the map seem ok, as in it doesnt seem to be too hilly etc, not like some that we have seen, so it seems it could be easy to get there is this right ? Thanks guys.


----------



## canoeman

Well a good hour, yes it's a good road in parts but not as good from V N de Poiares, or you could use IP6 but that's more than an hour, but if you wanted to go Arganil to Gois it's terrible narrow and I think the most bends I've ever encountered on a Portuguese road, Aganil hilly yes, you really need a contour map to appreciate that, try SAPO Mapas click on terrano or google earth using tilt etc, you'll see Arganil is nestled in the foothills of the Serra Estralea.


----------



## santaanita

HILLY i woudnt buy a bike unless your Bradley Wiggins


----------



## travelling-man

As has been said, the roads are windy and hilly as all hell and that's a royal PITA if you get stuck behind a truck......


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello

Hi we are at the moment staying with a friend of the Arganil to Gois road and yes it's Hilly and worse if you get stuck behind one of those little Axiam cars. We have travelled all over Portugal and Arganil is as nice as anywhere we have been to. In the centre of Arganil is a loverly bar called the Argus and on a sunny day it's nice to sit outside.

Krystyna


----------



## Rachel55

Thank you


----------



## bambooo

Hi there !
Reading this thread with interest I'm just wondering what the area of Pombeiro da Beira is like , not as far as Arganil from the Coimbra direction but the same road I think ?

Funny about the Aixim ! was thinking of buying my 4'9'' Wife one as a 'run a round' so watch out


----------



## canoeman

You might be surprised at the prices of Aixims not an ideal mini car in that area considering mountains, plenty of cheap small cars around, personally would prefer to be a bit closer Lousa or Vila Nova de Poiares


----------



## bambooo

Hi canoeman !
Yes I have seen the Aixim for sale there from 600 euros up to 2500 and sometimes more !

Unfortunately the property I saw is not in Lousa or Vila Nova de Poiares 

Cheers !


----------

